# Looking to buy an HDTV



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Budget- $400-$600USD

Size- High 30's to low 40's (happy with a higher-quality smaller screen)

Picture- 1080p (I notice the difference on my 22" monitor...)

Brands- Any "good" brand is ok by me. Needs to be sold by WalMart (free $400 in gift cards, as much as I dislike that particular retailer)

Input- at least 3 HDMI, a USB would be nice, but not mandatory.

Widgets and an ethernet connection would be great!

Not honestly sure on refresh rate for HDTV, I usually buy 2ms or 5ms monitors...unshure how that translates.

LED would be better, but the prices seem prohibitive. No biggie.

Any ideas and/or resources would be much appreciated!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/LG-32LD350/13904848

Only has 2 HDMI ports but they are 1.3 and support DeepColor. It's aloso 720p but in your price range the only 1080p screens are low-end brands that I simply can't recommend. This model doesn't support Internet connectivity but only higher price range sets do.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Vizio-E420VO/13904834

This one steps up to 1080p and also gives you USB functionality.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you, ebackhus, I never replied which was rude. That little suggestion pointed my nose in the right direction. Ended up buying an LG 42LD450 (42" 1080p, 60Mhz, 3 HDMI, 1 USB, D-Sub in). Cost was $598 minus $375 in gift cards = $223 out-of-pocket. Was going to buy a Samsung with the EXACT same specs, but it was $100 more, and the LG had a better picture side-by-side. 

Generally very happy with it, but one thing:

I have Comcast, and when I'm on HD channels, I get some serious ghosting in any TEXT on the screen. Rest is fine. Odd bit is? Any "regular" channels do not have this issue. TV issue or Comcast issue?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a cable issue. The TV simply displays what it's given.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Figures...

It's COMCASTIC!!

Thanks for the reply!


----------

